# DSLR for 40k



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2013)

I need To Buy A New DSLR within the Range Of 40k to 45k ... Already Have A Nikon D3100 ... As I Dont Use It Much its With My dad .. I Need To Buy A New one .. I Was Looking For The New Nikon D5200 Its Available For 42k Here With The 18-55 Kit ... Also Had Look at the 60 D and 650 D... if they are worth the money then I Can Extend my budget....
Making a switch From Nikon to Canon (Worth It ??) I Dont Have Many Lense Except A Prime !!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

why dont you buy D7000 itself ....its a brilliant camera ...you can get body for 52-55 ...its much better then all others in the range

dont go by the formula of newer is better ....D7000 is still a very good DSLR you already have a 18-55 kit lens of D3100 and a prime...soo you need just a body.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2013)

So Going For Nikon D5200 Along With Kit Lenses !!! Any Good Tripod and Camera Bag Suggestion (Want A Backpack)...The Stock One Sucks !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

whats the budget for tripod and bag


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 3, 2013)

2K Tripod And 2k Bag !!!


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 10, 2013)

Got The D5200 

*i.imgur.com/UeLi9tp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4sjAkjy.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats and Happy clicking...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2013)

congrats...please use it to the fullest and tell us the review


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats 

BTW, can I request for a proper showdown between the D3100 and D5200 with stock lens and all settings AUTO and on a tripod shooting a static scene (not outdoors-scenery unless its static buildings). Just a couple of images and no description necessary. I know its a steep request, but would be really thankful if you could 



Ayuclack said:


> 2K Tripod And 2k Bag !!!



Croma branded (?) tripod. Its not the best feeling plastic out there and mine doesnt go perfectly flat (about 1-2 degrees off), but despite that I'd like you to take a look. Its built well and does what its supposed to do perfectly. I can sense (?) a infinitesimal judder when using the tripod to try shoot stars at night, but it could easily be the time. Anyways, its worthy of a serious look at this price point.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 12, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Congrats
> 
> BTW, can I request for a proper showdown between the D3100 and D5200 with stock lens and all settings AUTO and on a tripod shooting a static scene (not outdoors-scenery unless its static buildings). Just a couple of images and no description necessary. I know its a steep request, but would be really thankful if you could
> 
> ...




Sorry Dude The D3100 Is Not With Me !!! Its With My brother Now Any Way I Have Few of his shots ... And I dont Think He Also Shoots In Auto ... Mostly We Use Manual Mode !!!


*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394206_10150453358061901_1091038430_n.jpg


*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/298330_10150315358106901_1823409966_n.jpg


*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403093_10150426895886901_1424146430_n.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 12, 2013)

First one is nice and good... (Little over exposed...)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2013)

there is no point comparing two DSLRs .....I can bet that u can shoot the same shot with any APSC  sensor cameras with same lens ...And auto mode in DSLR


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> there is no point comparing two DSLRs .....I can bet that u can shoot the same shot with any APSC  sensor cameras with same lens ...And auto mode in DSLR



This is purely for study purposes 
I have read something in a review I greatly trust but I need somebody to confirm/deny it as I myself cannot get it tested.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2013)

I understand pranav ...but comparing DSLR on auto mode itself is strange idea..u know you have to further tell the person at which ISO you want and which color profile to choose thats natural,vivid etc


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I understand pranav ...but comparing DSLR on auto mode itself is strange idea..u know you have to further tell the person at which ISO you want and which color profile to choose thats natural,vivid etc



Yeah. What I really wanted was a noise/resolution profile/comparison at a given ISO with everything else held constant


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Guys Which RAW Editor Do You Use !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2013)

I dont click RAW   maybe u can use the software came with DSLR or photoshop/lightroom


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Photoshop !!! Price So High !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2013)

I think Nikon gives a software for raw processing in the cd which came along with DSLR ...try that


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine Was Only Reference Manual and The Software Was View NX2 which I Downloaded From Their Site !!..


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 17, 2013)

I use Raw Therapee which is free, open source, has a 32 bit floating point engine, and gives many noobs slider shock. Of course I use Canon so I also got an extremely capable Raw developer with it which works wonders.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2013)

yaah right viewNX2 can convert raw and u have some options too available in it...or just install lightroom and it can handle it


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 19, 2013)

Well before you decide on the model you need to be clear about the purpose of your new camera and remember that camera is nothing without good optics.

What is that you are going to shoot mostly, a very good wildlife/action camera may not be as good for tabletops/travel photography. What is the feature that are most critical for you to do the job.
1) Fast AF system
2) Great hi ISO performance
3) Hi FPS…etc.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 19, 2013)

Camera Gone For RMA Today >..< I was Seeing a Spot In The Viewfinder And When Focused the Redlight Used to shine on It .. I think it was on the prism ... Nikon People First tried to clean my Camera then Returned saying Physical Damage ,Can Not Be Repaired ... After Taking it back to the shop and talking to the Nikon Gujarat Manager .. They Took It Today For Repair or Replacement !!! Lets See What Happens !!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2013)

Thats bad


----------

